# Беларусь > Минская область > Жодино >  Жить в Жодино

## Ольга М

День добрый всем! Не нашла, куда можно поместить свой вопрос, поэтому спрошу здесь. 
Планируем переехать из Минска в частный дом в районе Жодино. Местные жители, подскажите, плиз, как обстоят дела с окрестными деревнями? Транспорт, магазины, на сколько развивается район? Конкретно Будагово интересует. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Mouse

В Будагово ходит автобус 3 раза в день (из Жодино), при своем транспорте - 5 мин и в городе. Пешком - 20-30 мин. В самой деревне есть магазин)) и частные лавки. Есть там школа, детсад не помню, раньше был. В некоторых домах (кирпичных 2-3 этажных) отопление от котельной, но греют не особо)) Давно там не был, поэтому подробностей не помню. 
Если не ошибаюсь, ему придан статус агро-городка.

----------


## Ольга М

Спасибо за ответ! У нас есть машина. Планируем купить недостроенный коттедж, следовательно, он со своим отоплением  будет. Вобщем, можно решаться?

----------


## Mouse

тут совет не могу дать. Сам живу в городе, а как живется в деревне - работа/развлечение/инфраструктура и т.д. это уже личное дело каждого. Верный способ узнать суть дел - приехать туда, и расспросить какую-нибудь бабульку- она лучше бюро справок все растолкует (+ про соседей все расскажет))))

----------


## Ольга М

Ну, если до самого Жодино достаточно близко(5 км), то работа-учеба будет в самом Жодино. Да и развлечения там же 
Про соседей я уже думала, нужно на разведку съездить! ))

----------


## +375447545861

Всем добрый день. Предлагаю услуги архитектора. Строительство нового дома или реконструкция, перепланировки. Согласование документации

----------

